# What's the name of this composition?



## DGM (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello everyone!
I don't know if this is the right section, so, if not, move it to the right one.

I want someone to tell me which is the composition playing in this video






from 4:20 until the end and who is the composer.

Thank you in advance!

PS: Please, no comments about politics.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Carnival in Venice?


----------



## mleghorn (May 18, 2011)

DGM said:


> Hello everyone!
> I don't know if this is the right section, so, if not, move it to the right one.
> 
> I want someone to tell me which is the composition playing in this video
> ...


Liszt Les Preludes, S 97.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

les preludes is at the beginning.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes it's a set of variations on the folk tune _Carnival of Venice_ from 4:20 - a very popular vehicle to show-off virtuoso (or comic) musical skills.


----------

